# All Florida Officers....CJBAT question



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Guys, (and or gals)

Does the study guide out there for the CJBAT help at all? I've just ordered it...It was pretty cheap.... 

Just wanted to know if its worth looking at, or if its basically useless....

Also, I can't find an "updated" version of it.....Have they not changed the test, so the study guide is still the same? My version is from 02'.... 


Also....For the FHP, how high do you think one would have to score in order to get on? Is it a huge number of guys that take the test? Is it like Mass., where any score under a 90 results in long prayer sessions in order to get on?

Thanks for any info.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Foxy,

Sorry I didn't get back to you on that stuff this week, I was on vacation.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't worry about it, I would be a little concerned if you didn't set your vacation above getting back to me....Hope it was a good one.....
I'll keep you posted on my test date...


----------



## SPS5592 (Nov 8, 2002)

I didnt find the study guide to be of any help. The test guide gave me confidence until I sat down for the actual test.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol....alright....well then I'll probably just breeze through the study guide, and then chuck it in the top of my closet with all the other "good buys" I've made throughout time....


----------

